# Post-Cancer Op Checkup



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita is off to Kettering Hospital this morning, for her first full checkup after her big operation in June.

Hoping everything is going to be OK, she is certainly in much better health now, but always a little fear at the back of the mind about cancer recurring.

Hope it's good news!

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Best of luck Peter, I hope it goes well.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good luck, we know how it feels!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck folks, hope you both have a wonderful New Year :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hope all is well

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks very much for the good wishes, just got back to work.

It was the surgeon who did the operation that Rita saw today, and after examination he professed himself well pleased with how it has healed up.

Next check up is April, Rita is monitored for 5 years now.

Peter


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Excellent result, I'm pleased for you both


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great news and so happy for you both that all is going as planned :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Great news Peter,that will let you and Rita enjoy Xmas with that behind you.It's a journey and I hope it all goes well for your wife,I'm 
3 1/2 years into mine.

Trevor.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

That is really good news.
May you both live long and enjoy.
p-c


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Excellent news.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Good news Peter and Rita. Have a great Christmas and New Year


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Great news
My surgeon is a real comedian - at each 6 month check up he says
" well you can polish up your NERD badge for another 6 months"

NERD = no evidence of recurrent disease!

renewed again today - 4 years post op - going for a drink tonight to celebrate in case the world ends tomorrow!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Great news Peter. All the best for you both.


----------

